# Crear plataforma tipo Tripadvisor o similar



## Leyla (19 Jul 2017)

Buenas,

Tengo una idea en mente que necesitaría de una plataforma "similar" a la de Tripadvisor o cualquier web que permite introducir opiniones sobre X elementos. Se necesita de una bbdd para el almacenamiento y una interficie que permita visualizar todos los datos, formulario para escribir opiniones etc..

Hay algún aplicativo que ya venga hecho y solo haya que configurarlo y adaptarlo? En wordpress, prestashop, joomla, drupal....

Estoy bastante perdida porque hace años (+15) que no hago webs (me quedé en dreamweaver con javascript, html y algo de php) y quiero hacer algún curso especializado en ello, pero no se si es necesario y cual.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## John Galt 007 (19 Jul 2017)

Yo quiero crear algo similar a google. O a Amazon…



---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 16:56 ----------

Creo que en youtube o en algún lado de la red debería venir algún tutorial básico gratuito.


----------



## POWERPOINT2000 (19 Jul 2017)

tu puedes, guapisima


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Tengo una idea en mente que necesitaría de una plataforma "similar" a la de Tripadvisor o cualquier web que permite introducir opiniones sobre X elementos. Se necesita de una bbdd para el almacenamiento y una interficie que permita visualizar todos los datos, formulario para escribir opiniones etc..
> 
> ...



con cuanto dinero tienes para este proyecto?.. que inversión estas disputas a meter. Esto es crucial


----------



## Leyla (19 Jul 2017)

joder, quiero hacer yo la plataforma online y era por si alguien de aquí sabía algo (que ya veo que no). Quiero hacer un curso o varios de las materias que necesite pero bueno, ya iré a preguntar a otro lado. Así que inversión lo que se dice inversión será en formarme y el proyecto inicialmente no sería del tamaño tripadvisor ni mucho menos, solo que si podría llegar a algo parecido. Pero para empezar no, solo si funcionara entonces haría falta inversión.

P.D: alojamiento web, dominio etc... son gastos mínimos (al menos al inicio con una bbdd pequeña) que puedo permitirme sin problemas.


----------



## SanchyPB (19 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> joder, quiero hacer yo la plataforma online y era por si alguien de aquí sabía algo (que ya veo que no). Quiero hacer un curso o varios de las materias que necesite pero bueno, ya iré a preguntar a otro lado. Así que inversión lo que se dice inversión será en formarme y el proyecto inicialmente no sería del tamaño tripadvisor ni mucho menos, solo que si podría llegar a algo parecido. Pero para empezar no, solo si funcionara entonces haría falta inversión.
> 
> P.D: alojamiento web, dominio etc... son gastos mínimos (al menos al inicio con una bbdd pequeña) que puedo permitirme sin problemas.



Lo que quieres es muy simple. Consigue un desarrollador de wordpress, compra un theme que cubra tus necesidades. Haz que el desarrollador haga los cambios necesarios + instale plugins básicos para mejor el funcionamiento.

En Upwork.com hay muy buenos freelancers. Fíjate que tengan buenas referencias y horas trabajadas


----------



## Leyla (19 Jul 2017)

ya tengo un theme de Wordpress que compré ya hace un tiempo muy recomendado: AVADA pero quiero ser yo quien lo configure y lo programe (se programar en java por ejemplo). Lo que no se es como adaptar un tema. Instalar plugins si. 

Tu crees que con wordpress se puede conseguir una plataforma que cumpla estos requisitos?

Gracias

P.D: no quiero pagar a alguien para que me lo haga porque entonces ese alguien tendrá el control del negocio (el negocio puramente es la plataforma) y no tiene mucha gracia la verdad... me puede copiar la idea etc..


----------



## Bangbang (19 Jul 2017)

Quieres hacer tu solita una plataforma como Tripadvisor.... ¿sabes que tienen 3.000 trabajadores? ¿Que empezaron a programar la plataforma entre 15 y 20 ingenieros y que tardaron un año en lanzarla?

A mi es que estas cosas me hacen perder la fe en la humanidad.


----------



## Dr Polux (19 Jul 2017)

En fin.. ni pierdas tiempo.....jojo vayas pajas mentales nos montamos ....


----------



## Será en Octubre (19 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> 
> Hay algún aplicativo que ya venga hecho y solo haya que configurarlo y adaptarlo? En wordpress, prestashop, joomla, drupal....



¿Qué mierda fumas?


----------



## eyeflight (19 Jul 2017)

Para wordpress hay de todo prefabricado, si es una plataforma de cursos hechale un ojo al plugin sensei (LMS), no la he usado nunca pero se buena tinta que es muy potente, creo que incluye la valoración de los cursos que hagas.

Eso si para sacarle jugo vas a tener que leer la documentación para dejarlo a tu gusto y conocer todas las opciones.

Si el curso lo vas a hacer de pago lo vas a tener que combinar también con woocommerce que también tiene su miga.


----------



## samaruc (19 Jul 2017)

Polux dijo:


> En fin.. ni pierdas tiempo.....jojo vayas pajas mentales nos montamos ....



No la desanimes...

En esto de internet todo empezó con una idea y...

...alguien dispuesto a meter a fondo muchimuchimillones de $$ o €€.

La idea la tiene, ahora solo le faltan los muchimuchimillones esos.

Lo único que le puede pasar si nadie le mete pasta por un tubo a nivel estratosférico es que si la idea es buena se la copien y le pase como a estos del feisbuc (que ni sé si es verdad ni me importa un pimiento morrón)


----------



## MasMax (19 Jul 2017)

Yo tengo algunos libros que ya me he leído y no quiero y me estoy planteando hacer una especia de Amazon, pero a mi programar me da repelús.


----------



## kynes (19 Jul 2017)

Ni caso a quien te dice que no es posible. Con WordPress puedes y debes crear prototipo. Avada es buena elección, necesitarás algún plugin para gestionar directorios (sabai?), comunidades (buddypress), formularios(gravity forms + addons), etc. Si tienes tiempo invierte en comprar plugins y aprender a configurarlos. Te puede quedar un sitio completamente funcional, aunque la arquitectura de bbdd de wordpress te limitará mas pronto que tarde. Pero tu preocupación en esta fase debe ser la de montar un producto minimo viable, no?


----------



## John Galt 007 (19 Jul 2017)

Monta una app para poder acoger refugiados en casa.

Nadie lo ha hecho. Vas a ganar mucho dinero y hablaran de ti en las noticias. Seguro que recibirás muchas donaciones y subvenciones.

Y creo que harás algo bueno.

Si te va bien, mandame una parte de tus beneficios.

Paginas de valorar cosas hay a patadas y no creo que tengas éxito. Hay que hacer cosas nuevas y arriesgar.


----------



## Leyla (19 Jul 2017)

gracias a los que han aportado información relevante, pena me dais los criticones envidiosos que no tienen ni aspiraciones ni nada que se les parezca.

Todo proyecto empieza en pequeño y se va mejorando y creciendo. La idea que tengo no existe, más que nada, si existiera la conocería ya, pues es algo que si existe se transmite boca-oreja. 

Que empiece yo sola no significa que a corto plazo pueda necesitar ayuda etc.. pero para que arriesgar miles de euros en algo que puedo probar en pequeño e ir ampliando? 

Que necesito una herramienta más potente al cabo de X tiempo, pues migro todos los datos y punto, lo importante es empezar y que se vaya expandiendo, como empezaron todos los negocios (o casi todos).

Lo que tengo claro es que probarlo lo voy a probar, que no funciona, pues probaré otra cosa, tengo lo que se llama ambición y ganas de emprender ideas y proyectos y nadie me lo podrá impedir.

---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 22:15 ----------




kynes dijo:


> Ni caso a quien te dice que no es posible. Con WordPress puedes y debes crear prototipo. Avada es buena elección, necesitarás algún plugin para gestionar directorios (sabai?), comunidades (buddypress), formularios(gravity forms + addons), etc. Si tienes tiempo invierte en comprar plugins y aprender a configurarlos. Te puede quedar un sitio completamente funcional, aunque la arquitectura de bbdd de wordpress te limitará mas pronto que tarde. Pero tu preocupación en esta fase debe ser la de montar un producto minimo viable, no?



exacto, mi idea es crear un prototipo y ver si funciona. Si funciona enseguida tendré que traspasar todo a otra plataforma más potente y con más margen para personalizar la interfaz, pero está claro que hay que empezar de algún modo.

Pues me alegra ver que de momento con wordpress con Avada + plugins pueda hacer algo. Tengo ya mirado un curso presencial de esto así que a ver si es un curso que no se queda en lo básico... que para eso ya está internet.


----------



## Bangbang (19 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> gracias a los que han aportado información relevante, pena me dais los criticones envidiosos que no tienen ni aspiraciones ni nada que se les parezca.
> 
> Todo proyecto empieza en pequeño y se va mejorando y creciendo. La idea que tengo no existe, más que nada, si existiera la conocería ya, pues es algo que si existe se transmite boca-oreja.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo una envidia tremenda, me corroe por dentro.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Leyla (20 Jul 2017)

Bangbang dijo:


> Yo tengo una envidia tremenda, me corroe por dentro.:XX::XX::XX:



si acabas usando la plataforma que crearé, créeme que la tendrás jajaja


----------



## HUSH (20 Jul 2017)

En codecanyon tienes el código de proyectos como clones del facebook, youtube, twitter y muchos otros proyectos por 30 Euros.

Mira a ver si hay algo que se adecua a lo que necesitas.


----------



## John Galt 007 (20 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> si acabas usando la plataforma que crearé, créeme que la tendrás jajaja



Esa es la actitud correcta.


----------



## MasMax (20 Jul 2017)

Si de verdad fueses a hacer algo medio importante, no andarías diciendo chorradas en Burbuja.


----------



## Leyla (21 Jul 2017)

de momento ya me he apuntado a un curso de wordpress, empiezo el lunes.

---------- Post added 21-jul-2017 at 09:46 ----------




MasMax dijo:


> Si de verdad fueses a hacer algo medio importante, no andarías diciendo chorradas en Burbuja.



Que tiene que ver una cosa con la otra? Que te crees que los fundadores de miles de plataformas nunca han "chateado" en foros ni han ido comentando cosillas? Pues lo siento, pero todos los humanos lo hacen.


----------



## amenhotep (21 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> Pues me alegra ver que de momento con wordpress con Avada + plugins pueda hacer algo. Tengo ya mirado un curso presencial de esto así que a ver si es un curso que no se queda en lo básico... que para eso ya está internet.



El problema de hacer algo que funcione técnicamente no será nada comparado con lo que tendrás que hacer para que sea conocido y viable.
Hoy día en una startup el presupuesto se divide así:

25% -> Realización técnica
75% -> Promoción y marketing

Si te parece caro que te cobren por ejemplo 20.000 euros por montar la plataforma que quieres, espérate a ver cuánto te tienes que gastar en Google, Facebook, Twitter y medios convencionales para que un mínimo de gente la conozca y la use.

Fíjate en trivago, kayak, momondo... el gasto en publicidad es bestial.


----------



## elviejo (21 Jul 2017)

Si tienes 2-3 millones de euros adelante. 

La gente es que es la ostia. Se piensa que el desarrollo y el marketing en internet es gratis.


----------



## Leyla (21 Jul 2017)

amenhotep dijo:


> El problema de hacer algo que funcione técnicamente no será nada comparado con lo que tendrás que hacer para que sea conocido y viable.
> Hoy día en una startup el presupuesto se divide así:
> 
> 25% -> Realización técnica
> ...



Pues 20k no me parece caro para montar la plataforma profesional una vez testeado si el proyecto funciona, de hecho invertiria 20k perfectamente para mejorar el proyecto, y si tuviera exito lo que hiciera falta.

Tema marketing online es mi especialidad, en ese tema no tengo dudas.


----------



## susanojuicio (21 Jul 2017)

Acabaras antes anunciandote en pasion.com, pppepepero que digo?. Programando un pasion.com


----------



## John Galt 007 (21 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> Pues 20k no me parece caro para montar la plataforma profesional una vez testeado si el proyecto funciona, de hecho invertiria 20k perfectamente para mejorar el proyecto, y si tuviera exito lo que hiciera falta.
> 
> Tema marketing online es mi especialidad, en ese tema no tengo dudas.



Mucho cuidado, hablas como alguien a punto de perder mucho dinero…

No digo que te vaya a pasar, pero necesitas abrir los ojos y ver la competencia que tienes y reevaluar tu concepto y tus posibilidades de éxito.

Tus posibilidades de crear una pagina de éxito como las que mencionas son parecidas a las mías de ir a los juegos olímpicos. Muchas de esas paginas pierden dinero en el día a día porque tienen que meter un paston para tener visitas. Casi todas las empresas online viven de quemar el dinero de los inversores hasta que teoréticamente puedan monetizarse o ser vendidas a alguien.

Cuidado pues… te estas metiendo en una guerra a nivel global contra gente muy dura, muy preparada y con mucho dinero.

No es imposible, pero no va a ser fácil. Si de verdad quieres tener éxito, hay que pasar por el infierno antes y la inmensa mayoría de startups se queda ahí.

Mucha gente que no sabe del tema se creen que es fácil...


----------



## milocalderon (22 Jul 2017)

hay una sola manera como podes lograr algo asi. meterte en un nicho ya no ocupado por los gigantes. hace unos 4 anios estuve trabajando para un buscador de vuelos. como lograban sobrevivir en un mercado con gigantes como expedia, edreams, despegar? eran primeros quienes ofrecieron pago con criptomonedas. sin un proposito unico, vas a perder mucha guita y mucho tiempo


----------



## Burbunvencido (22 Jul 2017)

Conversación telefónica escuchada hoy en un tren, sostenida por una joven de aprox 24 años [de edad física, la mental era negativa] con su madre, en un tono suficiente para que se la oyera en todo el vagón:

- mamá, es que X montó una tienda en un pueblo pequeñito de la sierra de Madrid, con unos 25.000 habitantes. Trabaja el solo en la tienda. El mes pasado facturó 16.000 euros y le quedaron 9.000 limpios para él

- ......

- pues.... vende cosas tipo las de los chinos. Pero vamos que yo no no aspito a hacerme rica, con menos me conformo. Si a él le funcionó....¿por que a mí no? 

Paso de hacer comentarios. Se comenta solo.


----------



## amenhotep (23 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> Pues 20k no me parece caro para montar la plataforma profesional una vez testeado si el proyecto funciona, de hecho invertiria 20k perfectamente para mejorar el proyecto, y si tuviera exito lo que hiciera falta.
> 
> Tema marketing online es mi especialidad, en ese tema no tengo dudas.



No te parece caro 20k pero estabas preguntando por un plugin en Wordpress, Joomla...
:XX: :XX:
O no tienes ni idea o eres muy troll...

Aclárate si quieres un desarrollo a medida o una solución pret-â-porter.


----------



## Leyla (24 Jul 2017)

1. la plataforma que quiero crear no existe, no tiene nada que ver con Tripadvisor ni similar pero si utiliza los mismos elementos... por eso no tengo competencia ahora mismo.

2. Todo negocio empieza en plan pequeño y si funciona se invierte dinero (el dinero ganado se reinvierte en el mismo negocio).


----------



## Será en Octubre (24 Jul 2017)

Resumen: ¿otra puta página de valoraciones?
A la hoguera.


----------



## POWERPOINT2000 (24 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> 1. la plataforma que quiero crear no existe, no tiene nada que ver con Tripadvisor ni similar pero si utiliza los mismos elementos... por eso no tengo competencia ahora mismo.
> 
> 2. Todo negocio empieza en plan pequeño y si funciona se invierte dinero (el dinero ganado se reinvierte en el mismo negocio).




criaturilla...


----------



## elviejo (24 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> 1. la plataforma que quiero crear no existe, no tiene nada que ver con Tripadvisor ni similar pero si utiliza los mismos elementos... por eso no tengo competencia ahora mismo.
> 
> 2. Todo negocio empieza en plan pequeño y si funciona se invierte dinero (el dinero ganado se reinvierte en el mismo negocio).



No. Estás hablando de la excepción no de la norma.

Los negocios se crean o con dinero o con clientes o con contactos.
No hay más fórmulas. Y no es al revés.


----------



## UnForero (24 Jul 2017)

Bootstrapping (negocios - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)

El Bootstrapping para lo que tu quieres hacer no lo veo... Vas a necesitar capital gordo.


----------



## Leyla (24 Jul 2017)

da igual, cada uno que piense lo que quiera, ya tengo mi duda resuelta y mi proyecto en marcha


----------



## Mdutch (24 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> ....
> *Todo proyecto empieza en pequeño y se va mejorando y creciendo.* La idea que tengo no existe, más que nada, si existiera la conocería ya, pues es algo que si existe se transmite boca-oreja. ....



Y tu pequeño proyecto es crear una plataforma como Tripadvisor :XX:


----------



## Leyla (24 Jul 2017)

Mdutch dijo:


> Y tu pequeño proyecto es crear una plataforma como Tripadvisor :XX:



otro pal ignored por tonto!


----------



## kynes (24 Jul 2017)

Aunque sea un "pequeño proyecto" una persona sóla no va a ningún sitio hoy en día en ningún proyecto web que pretenda crear una comunidad de usuarios. 

Si es un proyecto para aprender, tira pálante y aprende todo lo que puedas de programación WP, planifica, diseña, desarrolla, testea, lánzalo, promocionalo, mantenlo, etc. 

Pero si pretendes llegar a monetizar algún día no demasiado lejano, no puedes estar programando, haciendo de comercial, marketing online, etc porque no llegarás a desempeñar bien ninguno de los roles.

Como ya te han dicho, si tu rol y conocimientos son de MKT online, y tu objetivo es desarrollar un producto / servicio Web "vendible" búscate a alguien que sepa de Desarrollo Web y dedicaté tu al resto de tareas. Si tendrás que partir la tarta, pero mejor un 50% de algo que un 100% de nada. 

Por cierto, estás en el punto exacto de cocción para que te absorba una aceleradora de startups de esas ... incluso para entrar en esos sitios necesitas un equipo promotor.


----------



## Será en Octubre (24 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> da igual, cada uno que piense lo que quiera, ya tengo mi duda resuelta y mi proyecto en marcha


----------



## eloy_85 (24 Jul 2017)

cuando pierdas toda tu pasta acércate a una biblioteca pública a mendigar datos para postear tu fracaso


----------



## Leyla (25 Jul 2017)

voy a explicarlo algo más detallado para todos aquellos que no saben como funcionan las cosas:

1. idea - HECHO
2. propuesta para construirla - EN PROCESO
3. prueba piloto
4. búsqueda de personal / inversores en caso de que la prueba piloto funcione
5. lanzamiento a gran escala

Me habláis de los pasos 4 y 5 cuando aún estoy empezando el paso 2 donde la inversión es mínima, en el paso 3 habrá algo más de inversión sobretodo en tiempo. En el 4 es donde se necesita financiación y un equipo, hasta entonces puede pasar 1 año perfectamente.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> voy a explicarlo algo más detallado para todos aquellos que no saben como funcionan las cosas:
> 
> 1. idea - HECHO
> 2. propuesta para construirla - EN PROCESO
> ...



Desde el momento en el cual no conoces nada de lo "tecnico" todo eso que planteas no te sirve para nada. Solo el tener la idea sin tener una visión real de lo que implicaría a nivel técnico, aunque no seas especialista en ello, no te sirve de nada

De hecho el enfoque de usar Wordpress para hacer una maqueta, demuestra tu error, existen multitud de herramientas de desarrollo ágil y que suelen ser usadas en las startup para precisamente eso, crear una maqueta o prototipo y escalarlo de forma fácil y rapida para mas adelante. De hecho hay herramientas incluso gratuitas para poder desarrollarlas, lógicamente requiere conocimiento avanzado. Por tanto alguien con conocimiento e ideas, puede sacarlas rápidamente, gratis y fácil

Luego lógicamente vienen otras fases en el desatollo que tienen o precisan mas musculo financiero como el marketing y que en parte la forma del desarrollo tb tiene su importancia.

Sigo pensando que es una perdida de tiempo lo que vas a hacer y te enfangaras rápidamente

El que hayas tocado algo hace 15 años y java como tu dices, no quiere decir que estarás capacitada para sacarlo adelante de forma técnica. Y de hecho en este hilo ya estas demostrando tu ineptitud en ese ámbito.

La gente confunde muchas veces conocer lenguajes de programación con saber programar y repito el enfoque q le estas dando ya lo estas demostrando q no sabes ni analizar ni programar.

Añado, para demostrarte tu conocimiento y tu capacidad de análisis... dices saber Java.. porque no usas los frameworks de desarrollo agil que tiene Java y su ámbito para precisamente usar y crear una maqueta y luego escalarla? no, mejor Wordpress :XX: en fin .....


----------



## Leyla (25 Jul 2017)

Polux dijo:


> Desde el momento en el cual no conoces nada de lo "tecnico" todo eso que planteas no te sirve para nada. Solo el tener la idea sin tener una visión real de lo que implicaría a nivel técnico, aunque no seas especialista en ello, no te sirve de nada
> 
> De hecho el enfoque de usar Wordpress para hacer una maqueta, demuestra tu error, existen multitud de herramientas de desarrollo ágil y que suelen ser usadas en las startup para precisamente eso, crear una maqueta o prototipo y escalarlo de forma fácil y rapida para mas adelante. De hecho hay herramientas incluso gratuitas para poder desarrollarlas, lógicamente requiere conocimiento avanzado. Por tanto alguien con conocimiento e ideas, puede sacarlas rápidamente, gratis y fácil
> 
> ...



Hice una app para Android con Java y librerias Android como proyecto final de mi carrera. Hace 6 años.

He hecho páginas web cuando tenía *12 años* con Html + css + dreamweaver. También hice algo de php nuke.

Me vas a decir tu lo que puedo o no puedo hacer sin conocer ni siquiera mi nombre?

Voy a hacer este proyecto y otros más que tengo en mente, si tu no tienes la ambición, capacidades y ganas que yo si tengo, te aguantas.

Y lo voy a hacer por hobby, me gusta hacer webs. Cuando sepa hacer con WP probaré otros CMS y si me gusta el tema me dedicaré a ello trabajando como freelance.


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> Hice una app para Android con Java y librerias Android como proyecto final de mi carrera. Hace 11 años.
> 
> He hecho páginas web cuando tenía *12 años* con Html + css + dreamweaver. También hice algo de php nuke.
> 
> ...



No, no puedes hacerlo, te lo digo yo:

- HTML de hace años no es lo mismo a actualmente, ha habido cambios y filosofías de desarrollo.
- CSS, ha evolucionado también
- JS, ni te imaginas el ecosistema JS que hay actualmente de hecho las SPA's son reinas y el futuro, sino ya el presente del mercado y de hecho seria tu camino a dirigir este proyecto sobre dicho entorno con bases de datos noSQL, si vas a tener trafico importante y necesitas reactividad (lógicamente todo esto te suena a chino, porque desconoces el mercado y la actualidad y estas totalmente desfasada)

Usar dreamwever en su momento ya demuestras q ni pajolera idea, era una herramienta en la cual precisamente era usada cuando la persona no sabia o no tenia capacidad de desarrollo a "pelito", es decir la gente que dominaba dichas herramientas no usaban dreamweaver

-PHP ha evolucionado, desde tiempos del phpnuke a ahora, ha sido un cambio brutal. 

Si conocieras el modelo de datos de Wordpress se te quitarían las ganas de iniciar una maqueta de proyecto y con vistas a adaptarla a otro ecosistema. Se puede hacer lógicamente pero es meterse en lios y problemas

dices de meter con WP + plugins, porque no te metes a desarrollo con WP si ya sabes php?? en fin son comentarios que haces q no tienen ni pies ni cabeza

Java hace 11 años pertenecía a Sun ahora a Oracle, con sus cambios respectivos, android hace 11 años, ni existía, su primera version fue en el 2008 y ni se conocía por aqui, llego a conocerse un poco con la version 1.5 - 1.6 y fue un año mas tarde y muy poquita gente lo tocaba y el entono universitario ni se veia paracticamente

Por tanto ni tienes idea del contexto actual en el ámbito de programación (que no dudo que lo tengas en el marketing) y ni si quiera de análisis que es tan importante o mas que la programación en si y es lo que determina si tu proyecto es viable o no y en que escenarios o herramientas usar para no fracasar



-No todos los proyectos se pueden hacer con wordpress, de hecho aunque se considera un CMS aun viene de ser un blog y Wordpress esta haciendo una transición a CMS puro, pero aun esta en ello

- Existen herramientas, lenguajes o frameworks enfocados a lo que tu quieres: Desarrollo ágil, hay metodologías de desarrollo orientadas a este ámbito, scrum, XP, Lean, y que lógicamente desconoces

- Sin un conocimiento técnico y sobre todo del sector actual, aunque tengas ideas no te va a servir de nada.

- Actualizarte te costara mucho, en tiempo y no precisamente haciendo cursos por ahi, ahora mismo es raro que encuentres cursos que te enseñen de verdad, mucho es de ser uno autodidacta, y aplicar el testeo, prueba y error. Mucho lo tendrás que buscar fuera de España, por tanto sino dominas Ingles, estas perdida (doy por hecho q lo dominas)

- en el propio camino de tu actualización puedes tomar caminos equivocados y te aseguro que sera complejo dominar todo.

Por tanto solo con leerte, si puedo saber si eres capaz o no de sacarlo adelante (es lo que hace tener muchos años de experiencia en el sector y tratar con mucha gente como tu día a día)


----------



## Leyla (25 Jul 2017)

Polux dijo:


> No, no puedes hacerlo, te lo digo yo:
> 
> - HTML de hace años no es lo mismo a actualmente, ha habido cambios y filosofías de desarrollo.
> - CSS, ha evolucionado también
> ...



1ro, vuelve a leer mi escrito, que no has tardado ni 2 segundos en citarme cuando había puesto que terminé mi carrera hace 11 años, que son 6. Así que si había Android ya que era cuando acababa de salir el Nexus One. No hace tanto.

Segundo, he hecho webs sin Dreamweaver pero es innecesario pudiendolo usar, te facilita mucho las cosas.

Quien sabe programar en varios lenguajes no tiene problemas de actualizarse cuando le de la gana, y ese es mi caso. Se C++ también por ejemplo o Visual Basic... pero vamos no los pongo porque no me he dedicado a ello.

Tengo bastantes capacidades para formarme y poderlo conseguir, por eso estudié ingeniería sin dificultades. No vas a ser tu quien lo decida.

Un saludo!


----------



## Bangbang (25 Jul 2017)

Primero vas a montar "una plataforma, buscar financiación y lanzarla a gran escala". Veinte minutos después vas a reciclarte en programación y dedicarte a ello como freelance. ::


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> 1ro, vuelve a leer mi escrito, que no has tardado ni 2 segundos en citarme cuando había puesto que terminé mi carrera hace 11 años, que son 6. Así que si había Android ya que era cuando acababa de salir el Nexus One. No hace tanto.
> 
> Segundo, he hecho webs sin Dreamweaver pero es innecesario pudiendolo usar, te facilita mucho las cosas.
> 
> ...



Lo repito una vez mas, alguien que usa Dreamweaver no tiene ni pajolera idea y mas actualmente, de hecho dreamweaver aunque sigue existiendo, tiene una cuota de mercado mínima por no decir casi inexistente. 

me hubiera gustado haberte visto en el código que generaba dreamweaver que era precocinado y bastante pobre y de poco rendimiento si tuvieras que meter mano.. ahh q seguro que so generabas los JS de los rollover de las imagenes :XX::XX::XX:

Lo de actualizarse, leyéndote, tengo mis dudas, estas dando palos de ciego como estamos viendo, te aseguro que a los pocos meses desistirás

El tener un titulo no te garantiza conocimiento ni capacidad de adaptación q requiere en dicha profesión. Gente como tu con sus títulos bajo el brazo son incapaces de hacer un análisis como estamos viendo ahora mismo contigo.

Te vuelvo a repetir una vez mas, el conocer lenguajes de programación, no significa que sepas programar, podrás conocer 2 , 5 o 20.. da igual ......pero no podrás sacar adelante un proyecto real y solo basta leerte en este hilo para demostrártelo

Persona (y mira que no digo mujer, para q luego no me sueltes con el hecho de que seas mujer y tal y pascual, porque en los hombres hay muchos casos similares al tuyo) con su titulo bajo el brazo que no sabe hacer nada. Tanto que al final tuvo que decantarse por el ámbito del marketing y dejar de lado el desarrollo.

Y ahora es una superwoman (o superman, los que me vienen tíos, q son muchos como tu) y tienen una idea fantastica y lo van a sacar con un WP:XX::XX:

En fin o eres un troll y te aburres o si de verdad esto es lo que hay hoy en dia en el ambiente laboral, me meo, de los fracasos que habrá


----------



## debianita (25 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> Hice una app para Android con Java y librerias Android como proyecto final de mi carrera. Hace 6 años.
> 
> He hecho páginas web cuando tenía *12 años* con Html + css + dreamweaver. También hice algo de php nuke.
> 
> ...



Wow!!! Mándame tu curriculum, cuanto quieres ganar?

:XX:


----------



## POWERPOINT2000 (25 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> Hice una app para Android con Java y librerias Android como proyecto final de mi carrera. Hace 6 años.
> 
> He hecho páginas web cuando tenía *12 años* con Html + css + dreamweaver. También hice algo de php nuke.
> 
> ...




¿Con ese pedazo curriculum que haces que no estás currando en IBM? :XX:


----------



## Bangbang (25 Jul 2017)

Aclárate el cacao mental que llevas, si quieres desarrollar un proyecto asesorate bien primero. Si vas a una aceleradora te van a decir lo mismo que te han dicho aquí solo que con mejores palabras.

Primero dices que tu fuerte es el marketing, luego que sabes programar... en fin.

Lanza un MVP, pagale a un indio para que te lo haga, vente a aceleradoras y enséñalo antes de gastar más dinero.


----------



## hijodeputin (25 Jul 2017)

una plataforma como tripadvisor necesita de cambios permanentes 24 horas 365 dias al año, me refiero a introducir datos de hoteles y demás, la cantidad de información es monstruosa. Programar el frontend puede ser hasta fácil, por ahi habia un buscador de vuelos programado por españoles, una pareja, que sacaron hace tiempo, si algún forero se acuerda igual hasta lo pone, un metabuscador creo, y no es particularmente difícil, pero mantener la información, agregar nueva, es complicado y laborioso.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 17:34 ----------




Polux dijo:


> Desde el momento en el cual no conoces nada de lo "tecnico" todo eso que planteas no te sirve para nada. Solo el tener la idea sin tener una visión real de lo que implicaría a nivel técnico, aunque no seas especialista en ello, no te sirve de nada
> 
> De hecho el enfoque de usar Wordpress para hacer una maqueta, demuestra tu error, existen multitud de herramientas de desarrollo ágil y que suelen ser usadas en las startup para precisamente eso, crear una maqueta o prototipo y escalarlo de forma fácil y rapida para mas adelante. De hecho hay herramientas incluso gratuitas para poder desarrollarlas, lógicamente requiere conocimiento avanzado. Por tanto alguien con conocimiento e ideas, puede sacarlas rápidamente, gratis y fácil
> 
> ...



wordpress hoy por hoy y con las herramientas adecuadas es la mejor solución para un tipo o tipa que pretenda hacer algo por si sólo de cierta potencia(no como tripadvisor desde luego). Irse por las ramas es sólo pérdida de tiempo. Que programe algo en un par de semanas sencillo y que se dedique a crear contenido que es lo que da vida a una página. Hay plantillas muy muy buenas aunque caras hoy por hoy, un buen servicio de host y sobre todo invertir tiempo en publicidad. Con suerte en unos meses si le da guerra tiene una página con vidilla y se puede plantear algo mejor, así empezó mucha gente.


----------



## Leyla (25 Jul 2017)

Polux dijo:


> Lo repito una vez mas, alguien que usa Dreamweaver no tiene ni pajolera idea y mas actualmente, de hecho dreamweaver aunque sigue existiendo, tiene una cuota de mercado mínima por no decir casi inexistente.
> 
> me hubiera gustado haberte visto en el código que generaba dreamweaver que era precocinado y bastante pobre y de poco rendimiento si tuvieras que meter mano.. ahh q seguro que so generabas los JS de los rollover de las imagenes :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, que cuando tenga sitio web montado con WP te lo haré llegar 

Y entonces tendrás que comerte tus palabras.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 18:24 ----------




hijodeputin dijo:


> una plataforma como tripadvisor necesita de cambios permanentes 24 horas 365 dias al año, me refiero a introducir datos de hoteles y demás, la cantidad de información es monstruosa. Programar el frontend puede ser hasta fácil, por ahi habia un buscador de vuelos programado por españoles, una pareja, que sacaron hace tiempo, si algún forero se acuerda igual hasta lo pone, un metabuscador creo, y no es particularmente difícil, pero mantener la información, agregar nueva, es complicado y laborioso.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jul-2017 at 17:34 ----------
> 
> ...



vuelve a leer y luego escribes. si sigues diciendo chorradas serás tu otro de mi lista de banneds como ya hay unos 4 o 5 que siguen escribiendo por aqui (se ve que les molo o algo).


----------



## Dr Polux (25 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> Tranquilo, que cuando tenga sitio web montado con WP te lo haré llegar
> 
> Y entonces tendrás que comerte tus palabras.



Estaré esperando y deseando Y no no me voy a comer mis palabras, te lo aseguro.


----------



## Bangbang (25 Jul 2017)

_
"Hay muchos posts relacionados con el tema trabajo, calidad de vida... y yo la verdad que haciendo jornada completa (y encima partida) me siento esclavizada totalmente. 

Actualmente me interesa seguir un tiempo así (1 año) para que me concedan una hipoteca, pero estoy planteándome pasado este suceso, buscar un trabajo a media jornada que solo cubra mis gastos habituales aunque tenga que reducir el "ocio" extra como dejar de comer fuera cada 2 x 3, ir menos al cine/teatro, viajar menos o más barato... porque creo que no me compensa estar de lunes a viernes todo el día trabajando para que me quede solo el fin de semana libre... (bueno el viernes tarde libro pero que no cambia la cosa mucho...)

Hay alguien por aquí que haya hecho este paso y me pueda decir si se puede vivir con el sueldo de media jornada? Quizás por un tiempo está bien pero luego al no tener dinero extra acabas aburrido de la vida y prefieres volver a jornada completa?

También contemplo que a largo plazo (25 años?), heredaré varios pisos que pienso alquilar/vender para sacar un extra, por lo que ahorrar para el futuro no lo veo tan imprescindible como para que me salga a cuenta."_

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-a-media-jornada-mejorar-calidad-de-vida.html

Ojo a la currante que va a sacar un proyecto como tripadvisor... jojojo.


----------



## Rainman (26 Jul 2017)

Hay 3 pasos para llegar al éxito:

1. Crear una audiencia.
2. Crecer.
3. Monetizar.

Los pasos 1-2 pueden tardar de 2 a 5 años metiendo contenido a saco en el blog, youtube, podcasts.... el 95% abandona antes de llegar al año.

Si pretendes ir directamente al 3 sin pasar por el 1-2 el fracaso está garantizado.

Salvo que tengas decenas de miles de euros para meter en Facebook Ads, Adwords, etc.


----------



## POWERPOINT2000 (26 Jul 2017)

"Princesa de 40 años aún cree en la magia"


----------



## rafabogado (26 Jul 2017)

Vamos a ver, Leyla, aquí hay gente que parece muy desagradable en sus comentarios, pero, a pesar de ser bruscos, el fondo es cierto.

Es mejor que te digan las cosas a las claras y directamente a que te tires ilusionada seis meses con un proyecto que luego abandones. Seis meses tirados a la basura.

Que ya sabemos que "todo es experiencia y tal", pero mejor que experimentes con cosas que te puedan generar dinero y tengan expectativas. 

Yo he invertido en muchos negocios a lo largo de mi vida (soy empresario antes que abogado) y hubiera agradecido en muchas ocasiones consejos así, aunque puedan parecer un tortazo. 

Lo que tú quieres montar equivale a que yo quiera levantar otro Legalitas. Y tengo gente alrededor que sabe montar webs perfectamente. Pero o le inyecto cientos de miles de euros o sé de antemano que solo voy a crear otro directorio de servicios legales, uno más entre los miles que hay.


----------



## Leyla (26 Jul 2017)

rafabogado dijo:


> Vamos a ver, Leyla, aquí hay gente que parece muy desagradable en sus comentarios, pero, a pesar de ser bruscos, el fondo es cierto.
> 
> Es mejor que te digan las cosas a las claras y directamente a que te tires ilusionada seis meses con un proyecto que luego abandones. Seis meses tirados a la basura.
> 
> ...



1. no he pedido consejo de si hacerlo o no.
2. hacerlo lo voy a hacer así que quien comente lo que le apetezca le servirá de nada.
3. hay mucha gente que postea sin saber leer, no voy a hacer NADA PARECIDO A TRIPADVISOR. Así que todos esos comentarios sobran.
4. mi duda ha quedado resuelta, aquí ahora solo se opina para echar mierda y criticar, el deporte del foro vamos.
5. no voy a dejar de responder a estos criticones, porque no me callo nada.
6. no me lanzo a montar una web para forrarme, lo hago porque me apetece, si luego no funciona me da igual, no voy a invertir dinero si no he ganado primero algo. (por mucho que digáis que si inversión etc...)


----------



## MROV (26 Jul 2017)

Es una plataforma para valorar penes?
Cremas anticeluliticas?
Antiarrugas?
Reparador capa antiaderente sarten inox?

cuentanos mas (foto con muchos gatos)


----------



## kynes (26 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> 1. no he pedido consejo de si hacerlo o no.
> 2. hacerlo lo voy a hacer así que quien comente lo que le apetezca le servirá de nada.
> 3. hay mucha gente que postea sin saber leer, no voy a hacer NADA PARECIDO A TRIPADVISOR. Así que todos esos comentarios sobran.
> 4. mi duda ha quedado resuelta, aquí ahora solo se opina para echar mierda y criticar, el deporte del foro vamos.
> ...



1. Si no inviertes dinero, tendrás que invertir muuuuchooooo tiempo. Te abrumaras y aburriras muy rápido. 

2. El tiempo que dedicas a responder mensajes en este foro lo estás restando a 'tu proyecto'. Si lo tienes tan claro no se que haces aún por aquí.

3. Animo wapissima ( a estas alturas es evidente que estás troleando )


----------



## amenhotep (26 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> no voy a hacer NADA PARECIDO A TRIPADVISOR.



De eso creo que estamos todos seguros.


----------



## Leyla (27 Jul 2017)

kynes dijo:


> 1. Si no inviertes dinero, tendrás que invertir muuuuchooooo tiempo. Te abrumaras y aburriras muy rápido.
> 
> 2. El tiempo que dedicas a responder mensajes en este foro lo estás restando a 'tu proyecto'. Si lo tienes tan claro no se que haces aún por aquí.
> 
> 3. Animo wapissima ( a estas alturas es evidente que estás troleando )



en horario de trabajo puedo estar en un foro pero no puedo ponerme a hacer una web... no te jode... XD

---------- Post added 27-jul-2017 at 09:55 ----------




MROV dijo:


> Es una plataforma para valorar penes?
> Cremas anticeluliticas?
> Antiarrugas?
> Reparador capa antiaderente sarten inox?
> ...



Lo siento pero no uso cremas, no las necesito. Tu si?


----------



## kynes (27 Jul 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> en horario de trabajo puedo estar en un foro pero no puedo ponerme a hacer una web... no te jode... XD





Claro, no vaya a ser que te acusen de hacer algo productivo durante tu jornada laboral, no? Valiente escusa.


----------



## Leyla (27 Jul 2017)

kynes dijo:


> Claro, no vaya a ser que te acusen de hacer algo productivo durante tu jornada laboral, no? Valiente escusa.



si eso es!!!!!!!!!!!!!


a preguntas tontas, respuesta tontas.


----------



## barakas (14 Ago 2017)

Te recomiendo que lo hagas sin CMS (wordpress , joomla, etc) Y sea a pelo.
Si controlas algo de PHP sabiendo de html, css y javascript no tendrás problemas.
Y ya con el tiempo vas puliendo y puedes migrar la plataforma a una programación orientada a objetos como Symphony con Angular o Laravel con Vue.

Sigue con esa actitud y como consejo final, busca consejos en otro foro, esto es un forocoches lleno de puretas, ninis, amargados y quejicas que mucho hablan pero luego no aportan nada para cambiar las situaciones propias o colectivas.

Saludos!


----------



## POWERPOINT2000 (14 Ago 2017)

En High Scalability están deseando contar con la experiencia de esta proto-charo


----------



## Nerblu (15 Ago 2017)

Yo hace algo de tiempo me planteé algo parecido.. Uno era una plataforma con lugares "originales" tipo hoteles temáticos, casas en los arboles minas de sal espectaculares y tal. Cosas diferentes y originales que es lo que suele llamar la atención del usuario. 
La segunda plataforma era algo parecido a tripadvisor pero mas enfocado a la sanidad, opiniones de médicos, tratamientos, seguros médicos etc.. cierto tiempo después de empezar el proyecto me vi eclipsado por otro proyecto idéntico al mio que contaba con bastante mas apoyo que mi proyecto por lo que me vi obligado a desecharlo.

CONCLUSION: Estos proyectos requieren de una cantidad ingente de trabajo, por lo que a menos que tengas un equipo que trabaje altruistamente por mera ilusión tendrás que aportar una cantidad ingente de dinero para ya no solo desarrollar la plataforma, sino que la parte mas laboriosa es crear contenido y mantenerlo actualizado...

Mi consejo es que si no dispones del capital necesario busques algo mas asequible con lo que en primera instancia puedas sacarlo tu sola hacia delante.

Un saludo!


----------



## siorc (23 Ago 2017)

Leyla dijo:


> ...el proyecto inicialmente no sería del tamaño tripadvisor [...] podría llegar a algo parecido. Pero para empezar no



Yo leí esto en la página uno y ya me quedo hasta el season finale... Que jartá a reir de hilo, por dios :XX:

(Si, si... ya te reirás de mi cuando tengas tu tarjetita de I'm CEO, bitch")


----------



## herectusvader (28 Sep 2020)

leí todo...y al final se hizo la web?


----------

